# Divider for Bow Front Tank



## Gizm003 (Apr 27, 2008)

Trying to figure out a way to create a divider for a 46 gallon bowfront...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you trying to divide it front to back or side to side? Either way you should be able to do it the same as a standard tank. Do a search and see if anything peaks your interest.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

if your divider is for keeping larger fish separated, egg crate for light lenses works in just about any situation The holes are 1/2" in size so that doesn't work with smaller fish.


----------

